# I have strange problem with eyes



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

This week I have problem with my eyes. I can't focus vision to far objects in not well illuminated environments. Far is around 4-5 meters. Plus in well lit environments sometimes focusing to far objects takes some time, far is around 60 meters. On otp of that bright objects, such as light bulbs or well lit white objects have halos. Currently I suspect, that this could be lack of sleep or dry eyes or even lack of vitamin A. I started to eat carrots and sleep more. Can someone tell me what is wrong here? It doesn't seem to be short or far sightedness, yet doesn't look like very serious thing, because it's temporary (or at least I hope it is). I can't go to doctor in this weekend and probably this week.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I've no idea, but if you want vitamin A, sweet potato is a top source, just a 100g has more than 280% of RDA and it's safe because it's in a form that you can't overdose with. 100g of carrot has slightly more, but it's much easier to eat a lot of sweet potato.
Perhaps go to a pharmacy and take simple non medicinal eye drops and rest. And go to the doctor if it persists. Also the pharmacist may be able to help you better.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> I've no idea, but if you want vitamin A, sweet potato is a top source, just a 100g has more than 280% of RDA and it's safe because it's in a form that you can't overdose with. 100g of carrot has slightly more, but it's much easier to eat a lot of sweet potato.
> Perhaps go to a pharmacy and take simple non medicinal eye drops and rest. And go to the doctor if it persists. Also the pharmacist may be able to help you better.


Sweet potatoes aren't available in my city, unless somewhere I never heard of. It's very unpopular thing in my country. Pharmacy, I dunno, if I need tears, then I should produce them naturally, else it's temporary. Aren't I'm right?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Sweet potatoes aren't available in my city, unless somewhere I never heard of. It's very unpopular thing in my country. Pharmacy, I dunno, if I need tears, then I should produce them naturally, else it's temporary. Aren't I'm right?


Maybe you haven't noticed them before, I didn't know they existed here until a year ago either. 
Well yea, eye drops are temporary but if it's only from exhaustion and dryness and such they should help and if it continues you'll need to see a doc anyway.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

glasses?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> glasses?


Those are only for short or far sightedness. Neither of them is suspected.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Those are only for short or far sightedness. Neither of them is suspected.


have you been to a optometrist ? [eye specialist]


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound like anything alarming. This match with your symptoms?

https://www.aoa.org/patients-and-pu...f-eye-and-vision-conditions/astigmatism?sso=y

Get yourself an appt. with an OD or an ophthalmologist.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> have you been to a optometrist ? [eye specialist]


No and I said, that I couldn't. It would be huge queue and soon I will need to check my health for school, so going at thus point would be stupid, if it's something easely curable.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Paulie said:


> Doesn't sound like anything alarming. This match with your symptoms?
> 
> https://www.aoa.org/patients-and-pu...f-eye-and-vision-conditions/astigmatism?sso=y
> 
> Get yourself an appt. with an OD or an ophthalmologist.


I see perfectly at short distances, so it doesn't really fit me. It's probably something else.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I see perfectly at short distances, so it doesn't really fit me. It's probably something else.


You can see at short distances and still be astigmatic. Just sayin'.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Paulie said:


> You can see at short distances and still be astigmatic. Just sayin'.


Article said that one cannot see anywhere good


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> This week I have problem with my eyes. I can't focus vision to far objects in not well illuminated environments. Far is around 4-5 meters. Plus in well lit environments sometimes focusing to far objects takes some time, far is around 60 meters. On otp of that bright objects, such as light bulbs or well lit white objects have halos. Currently I suspect, that this could be lack of sleep or dry eyes or even lack of vitamin A. I started to eat carrots and sleep more. Can someone tell me what is wrong here? It doesn't seem to be short or far sightedness, yet doesn't look like very serious thing, because it's temporary (or at least I hope it is). I can't go to doctor in this weekend and probably this week.


I'm no eye doctor, but this honestly sounds like it might be a cataract. Mayo Clinic's official website says that symptoms of cataracts include:

*Clouded, blurred or dim vision
*Increasing difficulty with vision at night
*Sensitivity to light and glare
*Need for brighter light for reading and other activities
*Seeing "halos" around lights
*Frequent changes in eyeglass or contact lens prescription
*Fading or yellowing of colors
*Double vision in a single eye

The parts about not being able to see well in the darkness and seeing "halos" around lights sound very similar to what you describe.

Here's a link if you want to read more:

Cataracts Symptoms and causes - Mayo Clinic

Other possibilities related to seeing halos around lights could include Glaucoma and keratoconus. I doubt it's either of these options since what you describe doesn't sound quite so serious, but it's probably best to check just in case.

Whatever the case, any sudden change in vision like this shouldn't just be ignored. You should try to see a doctor/optometrist as soon as possible.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

snowpetal said:


> I'm no eye doctor, but this honestly sounds like it might be a cataract. Mayo Clinic's official website says that symptoms of cataracts include:
> 
> *Clouded, blurred or dim vision
> *Increasing difficulty with vision at night
> ...


Damn, you scared me a bit. I will try to go to doc as soon as possible. Anyway, sone of those problems fit me completely.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Is it possible to have eye problems from lack of sleep?


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

You don't develop cataracts at 17 years of age unless they are congenital, and you would have known that already. And no, lack of sleep will not induce blurred vision. It is eye exam time. Health insurance?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Paulie said:


> You don't develop cataracts at 17 years of age unless they are congenital, and you would have known that already.


It's very unlikely to be something related to cataracts at all. Symptoms are too different.



Paulie said:


> And no, lack of sleep will not induce blurred vision.


Are you sure? Digestion is affected by lack of sleep too, meaning that vitamin A isn't digested perfectly.




Paulie said:


> It is eye exam time.


Called to make appointment, but it's slow as fuck



Paulie said:


> Health insurance?


Not Murica


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Be thankful its not 'Murica. Typically, health insurance, even if you have it, does not cover the refraction, which is the part of the exam whereby you're asked, "which is better.....", the same part of the exam that is necessary to write out a Rx for eyeglasses. 

You're ok though. Keep us posted.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you sure? Digestion is affected by lack of sleep too, meaning that vitamin A isn't digested perfectly.


lack of sleep will only cause blurred vision after waking up
it wii not last throughout the day
being awake for three + days will affect vision
i've suffered chronic insomnia for 30 years and only sleep between 3-5 hours per night
it does not affect my vision


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> lack of sleep will only cause blurred vision after waking up
> it wii not last throughout the day
> being awake for three + days will affect vision
> i've suffered chronic insomnia for 30 years and only sleep between 3-5 hours per night
> it does not affect my vision


Well OK then. All I can say that now I see much better for no apparent reason, in mornings I'm completely fine with vision. Strange. My appointment will be in the middle of next month and that's the earliest time I could go there. Maybe my carrots helped me.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> This week I have problem with my eyes. I can't focus vision to far objects in not well illuminated environments. Far is around 4-5 meters. Plus in well lit environments sometimes focusing to far objects takes some time, far is around 60 meters. On otp of that bright objects, such as light bulbs or well lit white objects have halos. Currently I suspect, that this could be lack of sleep or dry eyes or even lack of vitamin A. I started to eat carrots and sleep more. Can someone tell me what is wrong here? It doesn't seem to be short or far sightedness, yet doesn't look like very serious thing, because it's temporary (or at least I hope it is). I can't go to doctor in this weekend and probably this week.


So i have a thing I cant remember the name of but if I look up from something close to me my vision is blurred for a while - takes ages to focus! Also, if Im tired etc I can't see well in the distance. I had to get glasses with prism lenses - it was to do with one eye muscle being weaker and so focusing slower....


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Tad Cooper said:


> So i have a thing I cant remember the name of but if I look up from something close to me my vision is blurred for a while - takes ages to focus! Also, if I'm tired etc I can't see well in the distance. I had to get glasses with prism lenses - it was to do with one eye muscle being weaker and so focusing slower....


Honestly, one day I saw perfectly fine. I dunno what I have now and appointment is only in the middle of the next month. So much waiting. I personally observed, that eyes focus themselves fine, but when focusing ends, vision is still blurry to far. If I don't use computer, phone or other screens besides projector, my visions doesn't degrade through day or it degrades much less.


----------



## Iambanana (Jan 4, 2017)

It sounds exactly like something I have experienced. It's because your crystalline lens have been focusing too much and too long on an object that is close to you. It has adapted to a short sighted vision, so when you look far away it takes time to accommodate. I have spent almost 2 years studying on books never raising my head. Today I can't see in the distant no more yay. 
Cells in the crystalline lens stops dividing around 20 years old so I guess you still have time to "exercise" your eyes.
While waiting to see a real doctor I can suggest that when you read a book, write something, look at your phone computer, try to not bring them close to your eyes. Try to mainly look at distant things (further than 10 meters).


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Iambanana said:


> It sounds exactly like something I have experienced. It's because your crystalline lens have been focusing too much and too long on an object that is close to you. It has adapted to a short sighted vision, so when you look far away it takes time to accommodate. I have spent almost 2 years studying on books never raising my head. Today I can't see in the distant no more yay.
> Cells in the crystalline lens stops dividing around 20 years old so I guess you still have time to "exercise" your eyes.
> While waiting to see a real doctor I can suggest that when you read a book, write something, look at your phone computer, try to not bring them close to your eyes. Try to mainly look at distant things (further than 10 meters).


Just to support your advice, how much time to look at distant things per day?


----------



## Iambanana (Jan 4, 2017)

I meant in general, like whenever you can. If you are in the bus maybe look outside instead of your phone ?
I had friends who went to see optometrists. They did an exercize that consisted of looking at a close object then at a distant one and try to focus alternatively. (Focus 5 seconds on something that is let's say 1 meter away from you then 5 seconds on something that is more than 10 meters).
I kind of came up with the numbers myself and I am no specialist at all....


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Iambanana said:


> I meant in general, like whenever you can. If you are in the bus maybe look outside instead of your phone ?


Funny thing is that I dislike taking a bus and in public I dislike using my phone.



Iambanana said:


> I had friends who went to see optometrists. They did an exercize that consisted of looking at a close object then at a distant one and try to focus alternatively. (Focus 5 seconds on something that is let's say 1 meter away from you then 5 seconds on something that is more than 10 meters).
> I kind of came up with the numbers myself and I am no specialist at all....


You advice makes sense. I think that playing some fast paced FPS may help a bit too (UT 2004).


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you had any stress lately? Stress and headaches tend to affect my vision. Also, do you have epilepsy or migraine? Vision distortion like what you describe can be precursors to an episode. If you haven't ever had migraines before, it's possible that you might be developing them.

Also, when one spends a lot of time inside and not a lot of time outside, their eyes get used to shorter range vision instead of longer range vision. It's sort of like they get lazy. This is observed easily in prisoners who are released in the real world and suddenly need a strong prescription to accommodate for all the space they are suddenly in.

Hopefully I have been informative and at least a bit helpful. Hope this clears itself up and gets solved soon.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> Have you had any stress lately? Stress and headaches tend to affect my vision. Also, do you have epilepsy or migraine? Vision distortion like what you describe can be precursors to an episode. If you haven't ever had migraines before, it's possible that you might be developing them.


Stress is too vague for me. It could be high or low in the way I would describe it. I don't really like to call it stress, rather just load. At that time my load was higher than I could cope with.

I was tested if I have epilepsy in hospital and I don't have it, but my hearing is a bit impaired. It's sensorineural deafness. It affects sense of balance sometimes.

Migraine I'm not sure. When I lack of sleep I have headaches quite often. It's my fault that could be easily avoided.



brightflashes said:


> Also, when one spends a lot of time inside and not a lot of time outside, their eyes get used to shorter range vision instead of longer range vision. It's sort of like they get lazy. This is observed easily in prisoners who are released in the real world and suddenly need a strong prescription to accommodate for all the space they are suddenly in.


Then you can call me home prisoner. I almost never leave my flat. Only for some must do things I leave it. My room is 4 meters long and wide. Not a lot, but my parents live in even smaller room.




brightflashes said:


> Hopefully I have been informative and at least a bit helpful. Hope this clears itself up and gets solved soon.


I appreciate your effort. My visit to doctor will be in more than half month. So yeah, it's not really short time to wait.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally, I visited doctor. He looked at my eyes with his stuff and tested them. He said, that eyes were exhausted and I have to be less at computer. Being outside should help me. It's not surprising, because I'm at computer whole day, but he didn't even ask me what was wrong to me. I have a feeling, that he didn't really explain whole situation as it really is. Maybe he thought, that he shouldn't scare his patient, it's understandable.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Finally, I visited doctor. He looked at my eyes with his stuff and tested them. He said, that eyes were exhausted and I have to be less at computer. Being outside should help me. It's not surprising, because I'm at computer whole day, but he didn't even ask me what was wrong to me. I have a feeling, that he didn't really explain whole situation as it really is. Maybe he thought, that he shouldn't scare his patient, it's understandable.


Did he prescribe eyeglasses?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Paulie said:


> Did he prescribe eyeglasses?


No, just said, that I should be more outside or at least not so much behind PC.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> No, just said, that I should be more outside or at least not so much behind PC.


Good, just eye strain then. The other issue related to staring at a monitor for hours on end is that we don't blink nearly enough, resulting in dry eye. The other current trend is to warn against prolonged exposure to scattered blue light.

Blue Light Exposed

Just be warned that there is a lot of fear mongering going on with this simply to sell you a product, so take the info with a grain of salt.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Paulie said:


> Good, just eye strain then. The other issue related to staring at a monitor for hours on end is that we don't blink nearly enough, resulting in dry eye. The other current trend is to warn against prolonged exposure to scattered blue light.
> 
> Blue Light Exposed
> 
> Just be warned that there is a lot of fear mongering going on with this simply to sell you a product, so take the info with a grain of salt.


And I sit behind PC for my whole day. Yeah that's a lot. Your advice makes sense. I already laid down and starred at tree for over half hour. Music helps to not get bored.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

If someone is still interested I read my health paper for school. I have two problems written:
1)Farsightedness (yet I never had problems with seeing near objects and probably am somewhere better than average at doing that)
2)Accomodative issues


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

We used to instruct people (Health and Safety) to look away from their computer for at least 10 minutes in every hour - ideally get up and walk around, look out the window, etc. It's very helpful for eye strain. Methinks mobiles don't help with this kind of eye strain.


----------

